# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  BWH chinese translated. Now has an updated version for 1.11

## ultimaonline100

您还停留在手工打金的时候吗？你还在为冲到60级才能打金而苦恼吗？你还在为找不到技术工而烦恼吗？ 
Are you tired of running back and forth when farming? Are you fustrated of getting to level 60 just to farm? Are you sick of running to master profession trainers?

　　今天本站带给大家一款超值的WOW全服(GF MF OF TF)通刷的外挂--Bubba's Warcraft Hack . 
This site is proud to present, the uber servicable -- Bubba's Warcraft Hack

　　BWH是一款众多玩家使用的优秀魔兽世界插件，由于采用了坐标脚本与程序分离设置，使得其更人性化和多样化。它提供了很多方便的功能让游戏玩家可以更愉快的畅游魔兽世 界。 它是唯一的一款提供在魔兽世界内瞬移和加速的插件(目前网络上所见其他类似插件皆为利用BWH程序完成) 。它拥有众多让人愉悦的功能： 瞬间移动、超级加速、无限爬山、高空跌落不费血、零重力模式、追踪任何可以追踪的物体 (详细请见使用说明)
BWH is a third party user software using (*坐标)scripts and (*程序分离) design, making it more user friendly. It has many functions that allows players to have more freedom and space in WoW. It's the only 3rd party program that has the speed and teleport function.(according to the internet, most of the speed, teleport programs uses BWH source codes as a startup) The program includes, teleport function, speed hax, climbing altitude, no fall damage hax, zero gravity model and tracking objects(more details, pls read the user guide)
　　 
BWH的瞬移功能可以使您很方便找到宝箱聚攒金钱快速的买上千金马、不用与小怪纠缠便可迅速的与BOSS进行战斗、瞬间到达任意地点。 

With the BWH teleport function, players will no longer have to hassle trash mobs to get to bosses and treasures. The teleport function is also capable of bringing players to anywhere around the world.

经过近两年多对网络游戏的总结,80%的工作室都在为游戏的选区、货币价格、成本、以及上家的收购能力而烦恼。然而魔兽世界也不另外，尤其是做MF、OFWOW的朋友对这 高成本高风险的游戏是更为忧愁！ 
Over 2 years, 80% of the crew has devoted their time on MMORPG 3rd party programs, doing research, scripting, safe proof methods and making a user-friendly interface for all players. WoW is no exception, especially doing *MF, as WoW players are worried about the high cost and high risk of getting banned when using the 3rd party programs.

　　高成本：MF、OFWOW的CDK+双月卡+代理费用+人员工资+1-60级所使用的费用=每天500G-700G的收入！ 
Cost factor: MF + WoW cd key+game card+marketing cost+labor cost+leveling services = 500-700g worth of earnings.

　　高风险：要想得到每天(24小时)500-700G的收入必须是刷副本，大家应该知道这是官方绝对不允许的做法。被封号的可能性很大！再一点就是大家在刚开始选择服务器的时候一般都是以当时的价高区热门区才进去的 。但是当你把1级的号练到60级的时候那个区的价格也许并不是价高区甚至变为垃圾区了。我想这点也是大家的一点心患吧。 
Risk Factor: To earn 500-700g, the program must be run for 24 hours. Everyone knows that GM do not tolerate 3rd party program users. The risk of getting ban is high. And players who choose to use the program often choose quiet spots to farm. When too many players with the program comes to the quiet spot, it becomes a popular spot. Players who use this program to level up might find themselves unable to find a spot where they can level up coz most spots have been taken. This is something users should take note.

　　封号是外挂使用者不得不面对的一个问题，但已证实有可靠消息，现暴雪魔兽世界服务器日志无存档，基本上杜绝服务器检测封号。剩下的就是您的操作问题了，也就是说，只要 您小心谨慎不被玩家举报投拆使用外挂，被封号的机率很小。
Getting ban is an unavoidable issue. But here's a reliable source. WoW GM services is based on player reports. So, if you use the program smartly and not get spotted by players, the chances of getting ban is small.

　　还等什么!?这款超值的外挂就是您赚钱的利器！ 
So what are you waiting for? Get ur money making program today!

http://www.51bwh.com/

BWH is a third party user software that uses (*坐标)script and (*程序分离) interface, making it more user-friendly. 

I believe those are brand names but i could be wrong. Anyone care to help?

经过近两年多对网络游戏的总结,80%的工作室都在为游戏的选区、货币价格、成本、以及上家的收购能力而烦恼。然而魔兽世界也不另外，尤其是做MF、OFWO W的朋友对这 高成本高风险的游戏是更为忧愁！ 
*_Over 2 years, 80% of the crew has devoted their time on MMORPG 3rd party programs, doing research, scripting, safe proof methods and making a user-friendly interface for all players. WoW is no exception, especially doing *MF, as WoW players are worried about the high cost and high risk of getting banned when using the 3rd party programs._

它是唯一的一款提供在魔兽世界内瞬移和加速的插件(目前网络上所见其他类似插件皆为利用BWH程序完成) 。
_It's the only 3rd party program that has the speed and teleport function.(according to the internet, most of the speed, teleport programs uses BWH source codes as a startup)_ 

These following translation(in italics) may not be right and requires some experts to define it as i think it might offends anyone in terms of marketing, advertising and copyright issues. 

And i dunno what does MF means anyone knows haha? Magic find maybe lol.

Oh ya and there's an update for the site
(6.22)更新BWH1.90,适合周二升级的1.11的客户端版本.MF中使用的玩家和客户尽快升级,下载点 
(220606: Updated BWH 1.90, now it is usable for 1.11 patch. MF users and acoount holders, get it now.)

----------


## Relz

great.....now just get us the program  :Wink: 
edit: never mind can get that too.....are these still bannable though?

----------


## Krazzee

yessir they are bannable by blizz, because they detect em like a fat kid and chocolate.

----------


## Relz

well i decided to test it and it works....well im not banned but i got it to work like 1/10 times and then WoW just closed

----------


## Krazzee

on a Live Blizz server? or someone elses Private Server?

----------


## Vel0city

hmm interesting!! ive used BWH before, during the early stages of WoW, and loved it. if this works good, and is not easily detectable, i might try this one out!

----------


## KuRIoS

take in mind that this might get u banned, so for gods sake, test it on a trial account and not ur account with 35 epics on

----------


## Relz

no i did it on a live blizz account....and im not banned yet. i only got the little window in WoW to pop up once, the rest of the time WoW just crashed

----------


## Smurph

ok so heres the site translated into english,....
http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools
thx to googles translation, if anyone can figure this site/app out plz post here

----------


## XxKajxX

wait...which 1 is the program?

----------


## Dartagnan

I've got the program injected to WoW, but the only thing that seemed to work was the Mountain Climbing, wich by the way is cool, Oldschool baby! But has any of you guys got the teleport etc. to work?
(I just downloaded the tryout version)

----------


## LightWave

i owuldnt trust this programe for anything it has the highest ban rate ever i swear lol

----------


## Krazzee

most of the bans are from people being idiots with easily catchable things like BWH, or some otehr teleport hack, one-hit kill hack etc.... the only hack i ever use is the A Speeder window speeder, works like a charm. and Blizz cant detect it unless you are reported.

----------


## Dartagnan

What does it do Krazzeee?

----------


## Krazzee

It speeds up ALL of your windows, not just WoW, so it looks like your lagging to everybody else, you move fast. Here's how they catch most other BWH and speed hacks, there's a program called the warden, and see whenver you do ANYTHING in WoW you send data files, well speed hacks and BWH corrupt data files, the warden intercepts the corrupt ones, and bans you. but it cant intercept files that aren't being sent, like the window speed sends NO corrupt files, so it is safe.

----------


## Dartagnan

So could you give me link and instructions for this Aspeed?

----------


## Eyeless

bump, we need to get this working..

----------


## thepsycho

i have a speeder but all it does is make my game crash  :Frown:

----------


## Relz

> bump, we need to get this working..


it works

----------


## Grelkamah

Test it out and see how well it goes. Just hope they won't patch it this tuesday.

I was just wondering if we cna get it in a english Version :P

I Heard that you can use a program call FuxxoZ. It's suppose to cancel warden out. Also there is a guide online that tells you fo the .exe files Warden use to track you. If you wanna know more go google FuxxoZ.

----------


## Relz

i have tested it, it works (1/10 times) and i think someone on here said fuxxoz never worked... idk about an up-to-date english version of this tho

----------


## Grelkamah

Yea i was searching on the web for a BWH v1.9 english oen but i don't think anyone have translated it yet. Also from what i have read ppl say FuxxoZ works as long as you input a few other methods. Like canceling you Internet Explorer process.

----------


## Relz

fuxxoz didnt even load for me, so i know it wont work.

----------


## Mongooser

Yea this one seems kinda sketchy.

----------


## idusy-org

THIS IS 1337! OMG LEET!


just had to point that out...

----------


## bananaboat

when u load it what bubble do u click the first one with all the squares or the one with the squares then says debug, the first one always crashes wow right when i click it and the second one does nothing i know of

----------


## Imbärator

Hi how can i download bwh 1.9 from this site please help me!

----------


## Spitt

On USA Servers: 100% detectable, insta Ban
On Eurro Servers: 100% detectable, they will log actions, to ban at a later date.
On Chinese Servers: They don't give a crap, just don't flaunt it.

----------


## Demonkunga

> On Chinese Servers: They don't give a crap, just don't flaunt it.


Wish I was on one of those O.O

----------


## 00iced00

when i try to scan in the setup it says its missing a few pointers:confused: :confused: :confused: :confused: :confused: :confused: :confused: :confused:

----------


## effect

ok... i just ran a virus scan on it... as infostealer in it and backdoor trojon named graybird

----------


## Relz

are you kidding me? a backdoor? i hate those things. -_-(i stole amedis's smiley =D)i hope your virus scanner just picked them up and they are false-positives.
edit: i just scanned them with zonealarm. clean. (i trust ZA considering its almost a 300$ program, well suite is. and thats what i used.) what virus scanner do you have? norton?mcafee? they pick up alot of stuff. or maybe you had a backdoor before and someone put that **** into that folder?

----------


## effect

i ran them through norton and mcafee.. norton is $600 since its norton 2006 ghost... all the other BWH hacks that i have downloaded before seem not to have viruses in them.. so im 99.9% sure this one does.

----------


## Relz

norton is ****. (yes i know youll probably be offendid but its just not the best antivrius/firewall) and mcafee picks up alot of false things.
im 90% these files are clean, althouth they are chinese....=P

----------


## lastbile

Where is the download link for this bwh ?:EE

----------


## boblikes

DO NOT dowload this program, i mistakenly did, and ran the suspicious ??????.exe file, regrettingly it installed 3 keyloggers/trojans on my computer that i had to spend all damn night deleting and undoing the registry damage to my computer... after all of that i got stuck with a missing file error everytime i start up my comp (Win.exe <-- was part of the trojan) i finally got rid of the problem by using HijackTHIS to get rid of the registry entry for Win.exe, i think i can provide a link to hijackthis if anybody needs it. (be very careful when deleting registry files.) i can confirm that this file is indead not a false positive.  :EEK!:

----------


## Piratewolf

Heh, I remember BWH. I used it all the way up until blizz anounced on their site their first mass banning. You could imagine my horror, logging on and seeing "2000+ accounts banned!"....


I stopped using it after that.

----------


## Archelf

> It speeds up ALL of your windows, not just WoW, so it looks like your lagging to everybody else, you move fast. Here's how they catch most other BWH and speed hacks, there's a program called the warden, and see whenver you do ANYTHING in WoW you send data files, well speed hacks and BWH corrupt data files, the warden intercepts the corrupt ones, and bans you. but it cant intercept files that aren't being sent, like the window speed sends NO corrupt files, so it is safe.


is it safe to say that if we use the release of anti warden and process guard we could use the speed hack you just mentioned along with bwh, the tsearch float hack and mountain climber completetly unnoticed

----------


## Joinixx

Can someone Help me ?! I Use Bubbas Hack or Something that , i think it is this, When i use it and i open wow, the Wow is closing !!!! What should i do ?


Email me or Add me on [email protected]

----------


## GanjalfTheGreen

Sinse the early stanges of WoW the hacking detection has been completely improved..... your going to get caught with this program, personally i would never try it unless it was a trial account ^.^

----------


## Papaya_freak

Ok i'm not entirely retarded and i'm quite adept at using google etc but for some reason i can't seem to find a download for this. the translated bwh page has just confused me, none of the links that suggest a download actually lead me to a download. any help would be appreciated thanks

----------

